# The Console Clubhouse



## BXtreme (Mar 16, 2007)

First what's a console 
"A video game console is an interactive entertainment computer or electronic device that manipulates the video display signal of a display device (a television, monitor, etc.) to display a game. The term video game console is used to distinguish a machine designed for consumers to buy and use solely for playing video games from a personal computer, which has many other functions, or arcade games, which are designed for businesses that buy and then charge others to play".
This thread is meant for discussion of any consoles, their comparison.
BUT NO FLAMING! And NO Fanboys  j/k
Fanboys are welcomed but just don't start a war on it


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 31, 2007)

ps3 ftw i say.

and i'm loving my 3.03 OE-C psp with a 4gb stick it is gr8.i can fit 3 or 4 games on it a film and some music.i'd like a ps3 if i could afford one.


----------



## BXtreme (Mar 31, 2007)

Hey tigger, which ones do you own ?


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Mar 31, 2007)

You ask for the best console ever yet you only list 3 of them? My vote goes to SNES for being the best RPG platform.


----------



## BXtreme (Mar 31, 2007)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> You ask for the best console ever yet you only list 3 of them? My vote goes to SNES for being the best RPG platform.



sry  Most ppl are always battling for saying which 'next-gen' console is the best  So, the top3 only 
On topic: My vote goes for Wii, ONLY because of it's innovative gameplay and cheap price. The gfx suck in 30% of the games created until now. But sonic and nfsc were really good  But some games were ported so the quality suffers in some games  Like the Splinter cell double agent  gfx looks like PS2 in that..ugh


----------



## kwchang007 (Mar 31, 2007)

i really don't know which one i like best out of the next gen.  last gen though, ps2 and psp FTW xbox was ok, but the controller was huge and the s verision didn't feel right.  360 controllers are nice.  the ps3's i don't know, the l2 and r2 triggers move way to much now.  once the ps3 drops in price and they come out with a few more games i bet it'll win.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Mar 31, 2007)

BXtreme said:


> sry  Most ppl are always battling for saying which 'next-gen' console is the best  So, the top3 only



Perhaps you should rename it to "Best current generation console", when you say ever and not let 99% of the consoles participate it's just silly.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 31, 2007)

my games-


----------

